# Noob questions



## wate (Jun 23, 2006)

If any of this info can be found already posted, please redirect me.  Otherwize i'm looking for help here.  I own a dell with a radeon 9500 pro that i purchased separately some time after.  How can i determine whether my card's overclocking abilities have been locked by dell or by anything else? thanks


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 23, 2006)

So you bought the Radeon 9500 Pro after you got the Dell? You got it at a store?


----------



## wate (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah, at a store


----------



## Riker (Jun 23, 2006)

After applying a new clock speed run a game, then return to atitool and see if the clock speeds are the same after playing the game.


----------



## wate (Jun 25, 2006)

Ohh man, i think i overclocked it too much? I went somewhat high, it froze.  I turned the computer off quickly, and felt the card to the touch.  it was so hot that it hurt my skin to touch it.  Now, the fan never spins on the heatsink? What the hell happened??? Do i need to buy a new fan/heatsink?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 25, 2006)

Was the card new or used/refurb?


----------



## Riker (Jun 25, 2006)

heh, dude you fryd your card! dont oc unless you know what your doing!


----------



## pt (Jun 25, 2006)

Its only the fan that stoped?


----------



## Riker (Jun 25, 2006)

oh? then he must of fryd the fan power cable.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 25, 2006)

Get an aftermarket fan.


----------



## wate (Jun 26, 2006)

Everything operates fine while i'm running the pc (screen doesnt display anything weird) but the card gets so hot that i'm obviously worried to run it for more than a few minutes at a time.  So you think the fan has just gone but the rest of the card is okay? I didnt realize how much the fan contributed in the cooling process.......anyone recommend a certian fan/heatsink whatever, for a 9500 pro...


----------



## Riker (Jun 27, 2006)

try the zalman zm80d-hp, its the same one i will be using shortly, you should buy the extra fan if you plan to oc.


----------



## Riker (Jun 27, 2006)

well i got the cooler i orderd, works g8(altough it was a bitch to install).


----------

